# how to become certified?



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

There are several certifying agencies. Most of the "tests" have a written test, and a practical test. EAS is probably the most prestigeous organization that certifies beekeepers with their "Master Beekeeper" program.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

The Guilford County Beekeepers Association in Greensboro, NC had a class for us new beeks. Most of the instructors were members a few were outside speakers. We met for 6 weeks and had a written test at the end. I can't remember how many questions but it was around 50 multiple choice. The club also followed up with a field day that allowed the new beeks to take the practical portion of the test. The practical portion was going into a hive and explaining what you see to a Master Beekeeper. There was a Q&A afterwards.

I also believe you can take the test (s) at the state meeting, someone else needs to confirm this. 
There is a study guide on the NC state web site but, if you pay attention in class read the beginners books and enjoy learning about all the small details for a beginner bee keeper you should be fine. The test is geared for a beginner beekeeper.
I feel very fortunate to live near a club where the members were willing to provide their time and effort for us newbees.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Virginia is just starting their Master Beekeeping Program. It will have three levels and the details can be see at http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org/Master/masterbeekeeperprogram.htm

Also there is a small quiz available on a linkl from the home page http://www.virginiabeekeepers.org.

The EAS program and website contains a list of recommended reading materials. http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/mb/mbref.shtml


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Is anyone doing this in Florida?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

My first thought was... Who cares?

But I'll keep it to myself. 

The question I will ask is...

What motivates people to want to be a "Certified Master Beekeeper"? I just don't understand the point. Maybe there are reasons I don't understand which is usually the case!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Dan Williamson said:


> What motivates people to want to be a "Certified Master Beekeeper"? I just don't understand the point.


I'll take a stab at it. 

If I want advice on doing some electrical wiring in my home, would I feel more comfortable consulting with a trained "Certified" Electrician or "Joe handyman" from down the street? Even though Joe may in fact have more actual experience and knowledge than the "certified" electrician, there is reassurance in the advice from one who has been officially "trained" in his field.

In our local beekeeping workshops "Certified Master Beekeepers" are usually solicited and encouraged to participate as instructors in the various segments. I think it probably gives both the speaker and those in attendance a certain level of confidence.


----------



## Donna Marie Honeybee by the Sea (Jun 29, 2005)

yoyo said:


> What is the process to become a "certified Beeker".
> 
> There is a test, is it a mutiple choice, how many questions ect.
> 
> ...


Hi Yoyo, you may want to contact your local county extension office. I believe certain counties work with the NC State Beekeepers and the NCSU Dept of Entomology, Master Beekeeper program, to offer a short course in beginning beekeeping. 

At the the end of the course instruction, they generally administer the written portion of the exam which is sent to them from NCSU, and when the written is passed, you then participate in a 'practical exam'. Both the written and practical exams can be taken at the spring and summer meetings of the NC State Beekeepers Association. I do not believe the dates are set for 2008 yet. 

Here is a link to a jpg of our 2007 Short Course poster, if you can read it, to get an idea of the range of topics offered:
http://www.honeybees-by-the-sea.com/2007 poster.jpg

Good luck! Donna Marie


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I had an email that Dr Jamie Ellis (UF/IFAS) was putting together a program similar to this, but can no longer find the email. If EAS has there annual meeting anywhere near you, it is well worth attending. Next summer's meeting will be in Murray Kentucky (Murray State University) August 4-8. http://www.easternapiculture.org/ 

Dan, These programs are orientated towards the Hobby level beekepers, who want to expand their knowledge of bees, most of the master level courses are quite scientific in nature. Those beekeepers who are trying to make a living keeping bees, will probably find the information in these courses to be not very useful.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks all, I attended the NC meeting in Kinston this year and I did see a couple of people out in the apiary getting the practical portion of the test. I did not know they gave the written part there. The reason for being motivated to become a certified beekeeper, as Mike stated, is because I want to make sure I am as knowledgable as I can be and have some sort of "proof" that I should know what I am doing. Hopefully that gives me some credentials that "might" come in handy and puts me one-up on the Joe-Smoe in some peoples eyes. Of course, the little lady with a swarm in her front yard might not care as long as those bees are gone!


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Dan Williamson asks:>>>The question I will ask is...
What motivates people to want to be a "Certified Master Beekeeper"? I just don't understand the point. Maybe there are reasons I don't understand which is usually the case!<<<<

I just became a master beek at EAS this year. I'm a psychologist and I can't pin the motivation. I failed it twice just in case you think one can walk in and ace it. I overheard 2 top people in the field commenting that they wouldn't take the lab "cold." The process made me study as nothing else could. Tell the truth Dan, now that you know this about me, aren't you likely to give me at least a little more credibility than before? In the same way that I would give more credibility to folks that have either years experience or manage many colonies. I'm proudto be a ....

Master Beekeeper,
Dickm

PS: Clarence Collisons book "What do you Know?" is a good study guide.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

I had fun taking this entry level test as practice for the written exam. I think I took it 50-60 times trying to get all the different questions. 



http://www.gobeekeeping.com/test.htm


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

There are many master beekeeper programs, but the bees are not
all that impressed with any of them.


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2007)

I know most of ever one on the site hates me but I wil say this.

There is no such thing as a master beekeeper. There is all ways some thing new poping up like ccd, if they are such a master and know it all why don't we have a cure for all the crazy stuff that bee can get! We all ways lerning something new in the bee world. But you all get my point


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

SKI, I tried the link to the online test. I could not get it to load. Maybe a dead link. I even tried it from the main page on the website.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

yoyo, I'm doing the process in Georgia mostly because it is fun to learn more and more about the bees. The Master Beekeeper program here takes several years. I did the certified beekeeper (first level) last year at Young Harris in May (not too far from N Carolina if you'd like to come in May).

I'm motivated because if I learn just what I need to as something comes up in my bee yard, then I'll probably miss some important bee information. The course was difficult - I believe that 60% of the people who took the first level passed, but a very small percentage (5 or so out of 30) of those who took the next level, journeyman, passed the first time. So the challenge increases over the levels.

Also the certification program includes a commitment to public service regarding bees. In Georgia there are lots of opportunities. I spoke to the Atlanta History Center and that gives me one credit (out of the 5 I need for Journeyman). I'm in the process of trying to get the two people in charge of public service (Keith Delaplane and Robert Brewer) to allow me one public service credit for my blog...which gets an average of 100 hits a day from people all over the world. It's ticklish because public service in Georgia is usually defined as talking/informing people who are not already beekeepers....so speaking to a bee club (which I have also done) doesn't count.

The only down side I can see to going through the program is that I have to learn all about pesticides used in the beehives and I am using no poisons anywhere in or near my hives. But that should make me more informed to participate in conversations with other beekeepers.

In addition to finding out many parts of beekeeping that I would not have learned otherwise, the practical test was quite useful - we had to be able to identify frames indicating AFB, chalkbrood, etc. Also you learn interesting tidbits: A drone doesn't have a father, but does have a grandfather, for example! And Collison's book: What do you know? is a challenging learning tool.

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Panhandle Bee man said:


> I had an email that Dr Jamie Ellis (UF/IFAS) was putting together a program similar to this, but can no longer find the email. If EAS has there annual meeting anywhere near you, it is well worth attending. Next summer's meeting will be in Murray Kentucky (Murray State University) August 4-8. http://www.easternapiculture.org/
> 
> .


Here is the link and a way to contact Jamie Ellis. http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm all for learning and discovering. Nothing wrong with that and more power to ya if you want to take the courses.

dickm says:

>>now that you know this about me, aren't you likely to give me at least a little more credibility than before?

Don't take this wrong Dick. But the answer is NO. Well let me backup a little. It gives your attitude toward beekeeping more credibility. You obviously have the motivation and the desire to be informed about your hobby/craft. You are willing to put in some time and effort to learn more.

However, I do the same thing without the "certification". I dare say that many people on this site are the type to dig in and research, understand, become informed, ask questions, seek out experts, find successful operations and try to learn from them.

What it DOES NOT DO..... is make you a successful beekeeper.

A title with your name has nothing (in my opinion) to do with your credibility as a beekeeper. Are you book smart? I don't know. You knew enough to pass a test. I did plenty of that in college and promptly forgot most everything I had studied as it was in my short-term memory.

Practical real-life application over the long-run is where I think its at.

I don't think there is anything wrong with going thru such a program at all. New beekeepers are especially likely to be awed and wooed by such fancy titles. 

I'd likely ask you about your actual experiencexbackground in beekeeping before I'd assign any credibility to anyone. Not that we can't learn from each other. I just tend to be a little cynical/wary of the so-called expert instructors that show up at bee meetings (schools) and clubs. In my experience many are not the best beekeepers. Some are excellent.

I am be no means an expert. I am constantly trying to learn from others and will share what little I know. 

Like I said... there is absolutely nothing wrong with wanting to learn and pursueing a certification if that sounds like something you want to do... 

As far as credibility though.... that decision I'll reserve for a case by case post discussion analysis!


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>the bees are not all that impressed with any of them.

But they may appreciate the better care that they would get from a knowledgeable beekeeper.

Self-accomplishment is a more likely motive than an attempt to impress others for taking the trouble and pain to go through a certification process.

>>>The only down side I can see to going through the program is that I have to learn all about pesticides 
I learned this lesson several years ago while taking certification testing from Microsoft - you will be testing no just on what your experiences and practices are, but also what others may be doing.

And, none of us were born knowing all this stuff (except for the bees).


----------



## beekeeperookie (Apr 9, 2007)

i would do a course if they had one in ohio, last I check they didnt have a master course.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

beekeeperookie said:


> i would do a course if they had one in ohio, last I check they didnt have a master course.


I believe the closest option may be the course offered in West Virginia.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim Fischer said:


> There are many master beekeeper programs, but the bees are not
> all that impressed with any of them.


All right now, fess up. Did the bees actually tell you this themselves, or are you putting words in their mouths.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's the link to the Florida master beekeeper program.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

That looks eerily similar to the Georgia program.

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/GMBP.pdf

It does require a lot of effort to get through. It requires not only passing test scores, but also practical experience and even participation in a university research project. It also focuses a lot on working with the public. When completed (4 to 5 years), you've become not only an extremely knowledgeable beekeeper, but also a beekeeping "ambassador" to the public.

Will it make you a successful beekeeper? -- not necessarily. But I think it does greatly increase the chances.

Why do I do it (I hope to test for Master Beek next year)? It's fun as are most things related to beekeeping and it's challenging and I think it does make you a better beekeeper.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Steve,

It should be very simular. Dr Jamie Ellis put both programs together!


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

*certification*

go to the north carolina bee keepers association web site and look through the list of local county clubs. I just got my certification through Craven/Pamlico association. On my written test was 50 questions. Go to NC state web site and find the entomology department apiary division. In their department under bee notes you have all the answers to the certification level. Our school preparation was three days at 6 hours per day. The practium was one day and you had to manipulate a hive to prove your knowledge. If I cn help, let me know


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Can you provide a link to the answers? I did see the questions on the NC beekeepers website. There are only a few I need to verify. I learned alot at the meeting in Kinston. I had Dennis Engelsdorp (sp?) in the apiary and he was good. Then had a class on bee diseases with the NC State lab person.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Jamie Ellis was at UGA until about a year ago when he moved to Florida. The Georgia program is heavily weighted on public service. For the second level you have to have 5 public service credits - speaking to your bee club doesn't count because it is not being an ambassador for beekeeping. 

I'm trying to get one public service credit for my blog since it gets 100 hits a day from all over the world - and not just from other beekeepers - , but I don't know if they will see it as a public service or simply something purely for beekeepers.

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Tillie, I have 5 of these already, working on the others, planning on doing a school demonstration this coming year, I need to start the program just to do it!!! BillyBob been on me about this forever I think  ,, I have numbers 3,4,5,7,9 so for!! 3 and 4 have done many times and the extenion officer call me to a few of these.....

The following activities are pre-approved for satisfying PSC requirements. Other activities may be admissible, but candidates are advised to contact program officers about specific cases: Robert Brewer at (706) 896-2024 [email protected] or Keith Delaplane at (706) 542-2816 [email protected].

1. Presenting bee-related lecture or workshop to non-beekeeping group (youth or adult).
2. Officership in local beekeeping association.
3. Volunteer swarm removal (not to exceed 2 PSC).
4. Volunteer bee colony removal from structure (not to exceed 2 PSC).
5. Appointment by local County Extension office or other municipal agency as expert contact on bee-related questions or issues.
6. Assisting members of youth organizations (4-H, Scouts, FFA), etc. with project work.
7. Mentoring a new beekeeper through at least one complete season.
8. Public demonstration on beekeeping topic at fair, festival or similar public event.
9. Providing a hive of bees to pollinate a public garden.
10. Establishing and maintaining observation hive for school or civic group.


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

I've talked to the Atlanta History Center (that counts for one even though it was three one hour presentations) and that qualifies for (1). I'm scheduled to talk to a garden club in March (also 1). I've contacted Robert Brewer and Keith Delaplane about my blog which falls into the ambiguous "Other activities may be admissible, but candidates are advised to contact program officers about specific cases: Robert Brewer at (706) 896-2024 [email protected] or Keith Delaplane at (706) 542-2816 [email protected]."

Brewer emailed me back that the blog would count for one but Delaplane said he would have to consult with Brewer before deciding.

I had hoped that presenting at our Short Course, which I'm doing in January would count, since the participants are not yet beekeepers, but Delaplane said NO.

So this year I may not get to be a Journeyman on the basis of not being able to rustle up enough public service credits (not to mention that the test is extremely hard).

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

Contact a couple local pest companies. You might be able to get a swarm or two.


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

*certification*

No there is not a site with the answers. When you look at the bee notes at the NC State web site, the notes are the test. Your local bee association will provide you with instructions and materials enough to pass the test. You can call David Tarpy at NC State University and he can give you more details.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Tillie,

The PSCs aren't difficult once you get started. Removals and swarms are a relatively easy 4. If they're not your thing, contact your local boy scout/girl scout troop -- they are always looking for something interesting for the kids. Kids' summer camps are also good places to give bee talks. Once you get started, word will get around and folks will begin calling you. You don't have to talk to the entire troop/pack. Individual dens actually work better, especially if you use live bees -- usually from 5 to 10 boys. Each talk counts as an individual PSC as long as they are on different days. Schools are ok, but you have to take off work to do it and you usually end up talking to several consecutive classes but it only counts as 1 PSC. I need 10 this year. I think I have 6 or 7 so far. 

I'm not sure what constitutes official appointment by an extension agent (#5). I don't have anything in writing, but every bee question they get seems to come my way.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

Pamlicofootball, I emailed David Tarpy with questions about how to get tested. I saw the test request for short courses form on the website. Hoping we can get something started at our local bee club to get tested. I will email the local extension officer too. Thanks.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

The EAS meeting is in Tn this year. They offer a fine test. To apply you need 5 years experience, need to have done some workshops/lectures and you need a recommend from a master beekeeper. There are 4 segments. Oral, written, yard and lab. 3 out of about 15 made it last year. 

Dickm


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Eas?*

Dickm... 
I am not aware of an EAS meeting in TN this year? And...I thought the next big EAS meeting is scheduled for August 4-8, 2008 in Murray Kentucky...at Murray State College. Please advise if this is not correct. Thanks!


----------



## applebwoi (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know the legal requirements but I've been told on numerous occasions that I was "certified". Several folks told me this after they found I was keeping bees in my back yard.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/mb/mboverview.shtml

I hope this helps answers some of the questions in your original post. I didn't see
a link for this in the previous replies so I thought I'd post it for you. There are 
three steps involved. First you have to be an apprentice, then a journeymen, 
then a master. Maybe you can just take the master's exam without going 
through the other levels but I don't know if you can.

Maybe you can find someone on this list near you to answer more in depth 
questions.

http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/mb/mblist.php

Next year's EAS annual conference is in Murray, KY. 

http://www.easternapiculture.org/programs/2008/


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

>>>>>I am not aware of an EAS meeting in TN this year? And...I thought the next big EAS meeting is scheduled for August 4-8, 2008 in Murray Kentucky...at Murray State College. Please advise if this is not correc<<<<<<

Sorry about that. My bad. The question has been answered. Tell me though, is there really much difference between KY and TN?



dickm


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

>>>that I was "certified". Several folks told me this after they found I was keeping bees in my back yard.

They must have said 'certifiable'.


----------



## Beezzzz (Feb 19, 2007)

WVbeekeeper said:


> . First you have to be an apprentic...he written and lab exams are way challenging.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

*Young Harris, Georgia*

Will there be a 2008 Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris, Georgia? If so, does anyone know dates, times, etc? It is my understanding you can begin the process of becoming a Master Beekeeper through this program that meets annually in North Georgia.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

When dickm became "Master Beekeeper", he started calling me "grasshopper".
He has a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, I have contacted our local extension officer and also David Tarpy of NCSU Entomology . Local bee clubs can request that their local extension office obtain testing material from NCSBA( which he has done ) and that a short course on beekeeping be offered. ( I did not know that someone else from our club was asking the same questions I was.) I was told that all this would be discussed at our January meeting. There is also a study guide for the basic certified level availabe for download from the NCSBA website. The Certified level and Journeyman levels can be tested at your local club. The Master level is only given at the NCSBA spring and summer meetings.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

>Will there be a 2008 Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris, Georgia?

Barring some catastrophe, I'm sure there will be. It is usually held in mid-May every year at Young-Harris college in the north GA mountains which is one the most picturesque settings anywhere. Info usally comes out around February at this site:

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/Meetings/workshops.htm


----------

